# Are you looking for income while your travelling?



## jaexplore (Jul 24, 2013)

What are we looking for? Motivated individuals with a burning desire for change. Individuals with a "whatever-it-takes" commitment to their goals. We are an international industry leader in success education. We are experiencing high growth, both nationally and internationally. We offer multi-award winning success education products including a University accredited post graduate course. Our products are accessible worldwide; anywhere internet access is available.


----------



## mahajja (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for this notice,I would like to consider it.


----------



## jaexplore (Jul 24, 2013)

This is a business opportunity in the sales and marketing field. For more information please go to our site, fill in your details and we will be in contact with you shortly. Due to this website not allowing me to post links to other sites please search jaexploremore. many thanks


----------



## StaceyLynn (Aug 4, 2013)

What kind of job is this?


----------



## jaexplore (Jul 24, 2013)

Responsibilities include:
Placing advertisements.
Marketing your business.
Conducting brief phone interviews.
Attend online/conference training
Invest time into your own personal development and training.
Due to this website not allowing me to post links to other sites please search jaexploremore for more information. Many thanks


----------

